# Book: Backwards & Forwards: A Technical Manual for Reading Plays



## Dustincoc (May 11, 2008)

by: David Ball
$16.16 on Amazon

Anyone else read this?
It was one of the textbooks for our directing class this year. Since I'm a tech, I wasn't in the class but I got a copy at the bookstore. I think it gives a good system for reading a play from a technical perspective, especially for designers.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2008)

Thanks, Dustin. Be sure to add this book to the Collaborative Article, Theatre Books.


----------



## avkid (May 11, 2008)

I wrote a play with it's guidance.
Good book, pretty clear.


----------



## Grog12 (May 11, 2008)

It was the book my Playstructure class used...good book


----------



## Dustincoc (May 11, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Thanks, Dustin. Be sure to add this book to the Collaborative Article, Theatre Books.



Added to the Design section


----------

